# Registration Issues



## kennydiesagain (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi,

I recently just joined but I had quite a bit of trouble as it wouldn't let me use certain email addresses. IE I couldn't use gmail, is this a known issue or by design?

Regards, Ross


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Gmail is blocked as it's the spammers choice!!!


----------



## kennydiesagain (Jun 12, 2014)

Thanks. Could a message be flagged up on registration to save on these questions in the future?

Ross


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

At the moment it returns, "The e-mail address you entered is not allowed to be used."

Trouble is there are a huge number of emails not allowed, all due to spam and it would be difficult to list them all.


----------



## kennydiesagain (Jun 12, 2014)

Hi John, I got your PM thanks but the site wont let me reply yet as I have not participated enough.

Can you unblock me so I can send you my mail address?

Thanks, Ross


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There was an email in the PM for support. If you email me your preferred Gmail address I can sort it for you.


----------



## vivid white (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi,

Sorry to hi-jack the thread but could you please PM me with your email address as well please so that I can give you my preferred gmail email address.

Thanks
James


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's the same email as on the end of every forum email: ttforum @ mail . com without the spaces.


----------

